

A Different Threat To Net Neutrality - jfno67
http://continuations.com/post/1373503044/a-different-threat-to-net-neutrality

======
mooism2
It's not a Network Neutrality violation. The discrimination is happening at
one of the endpoints, not in the network.

We can argue whether this behaviour is a good thing or not, just as we can
argue whether network non-neutrality is a good thing or not. But they are
different things: it does not help to confuse them.

~~~
jfno67
It's not per se, but I'm not sure it's so bad to include them. The author has
posted some clarifications on this point precisely in a second post
[http://continuations.com/post/1405992624/clarifications-
re-n...](http://continuations.com/post/1405992624/clarifications-re-net-
neutrality)

